# PCD redelivery Sept. 7th. Finally!!



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all. I'm finally taking my PCD redelivery after my July ED. I have had four previous BMWs including the amazing '03 E39 M5, but this is my first taking delivery in this way. I've been to Spartanburg before but only for a tour. I can't wait. Special thanks goes to Jonathan, can't wait to finally meet you in person!

Anyone else there that day?

Eric


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll be there the day before, just missed you.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Bimmer App


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

When and where did you drop off your car ? How long did it take your car to clear customs, VPC and get you appt for PCD. The ship carrying my car docked in Brunswick yesterday so I know it must be getting closer


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

HERE is the thread that pertains to the ship I was on and the other members that were on it as well. It's a good record of the process. From drop-off in Munich to clearing customs in Brunswick was just four weeks. Good luck!


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Leaving in 7 days, woohoo!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got in to Asheville today for a couple days before my Weds. PCD. Man, I am so excited! See you soon Jonathan!

Eric


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

ooh, I can feel the excitement!! My baby was on the Mignon too! PCD set for 9/15 (wanted thurs or fri). going to bring a car seat and griot's temp clear bra. any other suggestions for stuff I should bring?


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't forget a camera!


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

And don't forget to breathe! :thumbup:


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Tomorrow's the big day! The Marriott people are out-of-their-way nice, and aside from a slightly musty room, it's a very nice hotel. Glad I brought my Ambien and some good local Oktoberfest beer. I can highly recommend the Gaelic Ale or Oktoberfest from the Highland Brewing Company. First time I've had these and they're really good.

On a side note, my trip hiccup came yesterday when my wife decided to test the rigidity of the rental car bumper/tail light against an oak tree. She lost that battle and the dealer was happy to see us for a replacement part to the tune of $140. Yay. At least it wasn't my car, I'm waiting for that one.

Take care everyone.

Eric

See ya!


----------



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

We got our room moved because it was so musty. Initially the front desk told us to try turning on the air conditioner. :thumbdwn: Someone must have missed their hospitality and client services classes.


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

An enormous, heartfelt THANK YOU to the entire staff at the Performance Center for a great experience! Special thanks goes to Ginger, Andy, Richard and Donnie at the PC and to Ryan Amico at Steve Thomas BMW. They even performed my 1200 mi. service which saved me some downtime. A+ bonus!

Even though my car was an ED redelivery, the day was light so Donnie spent a good amount of time with me and my car, talking about driving routes back, GREAT brewpub spots (try the Wedge in Asheville!) and a host of other topics over lunch joined by Andy. He was a really good guy and I cannot WAIT to come back and do an M School.

1000 miles later (with 2000 total on the clock) with the wife and 5 yr old son and we're back home. All in all, from ordering, ED, THE WAAAAAAAIIIIIT, then PCD - this has been one of the most truly great events in my life. What an experience top to bottom.
Thank you again, I hope to see you all again soon!

Eric


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Eric for the post! Glad you had a great time & a safe drive back.


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ditto on the Wedge in Asheville recommendation.


----------

